
Can You Beat Usain Bolt Out of the Blocks? - denzil_correa
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/08/13/sports/olympics/can-you-beat-usain-bolt-out-of-the-blocks.html
======
chirau
I beat him. lol.

[http://imgur.com/gallery/7PJvq](http://imgur.com/gallery/7PJvq)

